# Tell me about your predator shotgun



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it's finally time to get a shotgun. Been looking at 3" models, but there are too many decisions on what to get, how to set it up, etc. Please let me know what you are running. Brand, model, barrel length magazine extensions, chokes, sights, etc.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Browning BPS in camo it'll take 3 1/2" and has screw in chokes 28"'barrel, but I rarely use it. I've not modified it at all other than to put on a stock sleeve for extra shells.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I go old school with my Stevens side by side 12 gauge running 2 3/4" shells. Not the best shotty I'm sure, but I love it!










-Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use an old Mossberg 12 ga. I have dipped the stock myself and put a new barrel on it. I think it is a 20" with screw in chokes. Here is the way it looked with original 28" barrel. I will post an updated pic later today. You really dont need a fancy shotgun for predator hunting, just make sure it goes bang !!!


----------



## mayhemhunter (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm running a budget gun! Love it so far though. It's a tristar raptor 28" semi auto with screw in chokes. gun is light to carry and fairly light on recoil. I broke down and bought some hornady heavy magnum coyote 3" bb, seems to shoot good out of either ic or mod choke, didn't have any real big targets to shoot when patterning but on my targets it seemed a bit better maybe with the modified. . I live in ok, and we can't use buck shot.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Dust*: Why not a 3 1/2-inch chamber? You don't have to use the larger shells on a given day, but some day you may want the extra pellet count for turkeys, geese, or even coyote.

*Mayhemhunter*: You might want to get a big sheet of paper for the patterning test - 48 inches square. Here's why: The results you've noticed so far may not be indicative of anything other than the fact the gun goes bang. I know your ammo's expensive and that you don't want to waste any of it.

Once you get the big sheet of paper, set it up at 40 yards. Use some 2 3/4-inch shells with 1 oz. or 1 1/8 oz. of bird shot - or any other inexpensive stuff you may have. Put a mark on the paper and aim right at it from a solid rest like you would with a rifle. See where the pattern is centered. Do it a couple of times to make sure results are consistent. If the patterns are not dead center, you'll have to take that into consideration one way or the other.

Substitute the coyote ammo and look for pockets of clean target on the test pattern; you want to see complete coverage. Finally, draw a 30-inch circle around the heaviest density of shot on the target. Count the shot inside the circle and divide it by the number of shot in the load. (Tables are available.) The percentage gives you the actual choke.

This way, you can save some of that expensive ammo for the real thing, while understanding what's going on downrange. You can follow up by extending the range of the pattern test, too.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not quite sure what the 3.5 in 12 gauge craze is but I would rather have a 10 gauge because the 12s with 3.5 shells with a tight choke have the tendencies to "foul" the pattern slightly. I hunted geese and turkey with a 20 and 3 inch shells for many years. The way I see it get well versed in shot gunning and you won't need the 3.5 inch. I can miss just as good with high dollar shells as the cheap ones. Now in my younger, dumber years I shot the 3.5s on snow geese and I paid dearly the next day and have not picked them up since. I can honestly say I use 2.75 more often than not even for duck. I have both a 12 and 20 Remington 870, both 28" barrels and modified, turkey, skeet, and ic chokes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've gone to 2 3/4-inch for turkeys, although my gun will shoot 3 1/2-inch shells, as well. It was merely suggested as an option.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can't say how well it works, because I've never had the opportunity to take a coyote with it, but I have a 12 gauge Mossberg 835 with a Carlsons Coyote Choke. I have some 3 inch Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote shells with T-shot, I run one of those in first, then back it up with a pair of 3 inch 2-Bucks. The shotty is equipped with a rail and dot sight, all camouflaged except for the choke. The whole machine kicks a little and has a tendency to bruise a guy, but the pattern looks good to 50 yards.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Scott Carlson, in his interview with Brian Downs on the Predator Hunting talkcast, mentioned that after pattern testing both the 3 and 3.5, that he doesn't recommend the 3.5 generally.



glenway said:


> *Dust*: Why not a 3 1/2-inch chamber? You don't have to use the larger shells on a given day, but some day you may want the extra pellet count for turkeys, geese, or even coyote.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I can't say how well it works, because I've never had the opportunity to take a coyote with it, but I have a 12 gauge Mossberg 835 with a Carlsons Coyote Choke. I have some 3 inch Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote shells with T-shot, I run one of those in first, then back it up with a pair of 3 inch 2-Bucks. The shotty is equipped with a rail and dot sight, all camouflaged except for the choke. The whole machine kicks a little and has a tendency to bruise a guy, but the pattern looks good to 50 yards.


JT, what dot sight, and how hard is it to get used to leading with a dot instead of a bead?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's a Tru-glo dot and I wouldn't think you would have to lead by very much, if at all, unless he was running at 40+ yards. Like I said, I haven't had the opportunity to use the set-up, but I know the thinking is sound. With the shot-gun, that coyote would be dead.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a Benelli Nova 12 gauge pump. I've used this shotgun for many years and it's my go to shotgun. I've used it for turkey, quail, pheasant, geese, ducks, rabbits, coyotes, squirrel. Gun is very easy to disassemble for cleaning. I can shoot shells from 2 3/4" to 3 1/2". I'm thinking of buying the newer Benelli SuperNova to have a second shotgun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A little late, but here is a pic of the old Mossberg with the new barrel and sights. it is a 24" not a 20". The sites arent really needed but sure come in handy when checking patterns and where pattern hits when aiming.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/08/truth-about-shogun-ammo?src=SOC&dom=fb

Another 3" vs. 3.5" data point.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A lot of good information there. Thanks for the share.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, it appears as though the 3 1/2-inch shells have a marginal advantage in pattern density according to the link findings. Follow-up shots may be more difficult but we're not talking game birds here; it's a predator thread.

If a coyote is not hit on the first shot, good luck getting it on a second shot with a shotgun whatever the load.

I understand the trade-offs in price and recoil. I guess it all depends.

By the way, I shoot a Browning Silver with a 3 1/2-inch chamber and like the option of more punch in certain instances. With porting and a good recoil pad behind a semi-auto, recoil can be managed but it's still a wallop.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Glenway, I wasn't speaking poorly of you, your opinion, or your shotty. I was just stating my experiences and like I said I have used the 3.5s but I hate the recoils and no longer have a gun chambered for it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that the 3 1/2" is a kicker. As my BPS is synthetic stocked it's light but I'll likely pass it on to my grandson. I have 2 others that will handle up to 3" one 12ga. One 20ga. The 12 is the first gun I ever owned. Mom and Dad bought it for me for xmas at 12 years old the 20 is a browning Citori OU ( improved& modified) the BPS My wife bought for me because I'm such a stud.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No offense. We're all different and that's why there are so many choices.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought an H&R Pardner Pump Turkey 12 ga. a few years back. It's basically an 870 knockoff. Nice short barrel for hunting the brush. If you want a semi go with the Tri-star if you're only hunting coyote and small game.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Short223 said:


> I have a Remington 870 EM 12ga that has wood furniture that is beat to crap with a Dead Coyote choke and a Burris Speed Bead. I am shooting the Heavy Shot coyote loads. But I rarely ever use it. I have my .223 and a .22.


How hard was it to get used to the Speed Bead?


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I got my hands on one of these Ricol shotguns. It's got 3" chambers with 14" barrels and screw-in chokes. Fixed fibre optic open sights and KILLER ejectors! The howling coyote emblem was the clincher,lol

I put two extended turkey choke tubes in it for gobblers and it seems to like mod for #4 buck.

This is one gun you DO NOT want chambered in 3-1/2", trust me.

edit; I think these may only be available in Canada as a company in B.C. had them made by a manufacturer in Turkey.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats real nice, do you know the name of the company in BC?


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

hassell said:


> Thats real nice, do you know the name of the company in BC?


I think its called corwin arms. They had them in 20ga also


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"edit; I think these may only be available in Canada..."

Maybe so. It would be illegal in the U.S., because the barrels are too short by federal law. Would be great home protection, that's for sure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> "edit; I think these may only be available in Canada..."
> 
> Maybe so. It would be illegal in the U.S., because the barrels are too short by federal law. Would be great home protection, that's for sure.


 I don't think they would be illegal here, just have to be registered as a short barrel weapon.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

They are 4.5" too short unless the gun came as an other with a pistol grip. and would require a freedom stamp, otherwise known as a tax stamp for an SBS.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> "edit; I think these may only be available in Canada..."
> 
> Maybe so. It would be illegal in the U.S., because the barrels are too short by federal law. Would be great home protection, that's for sure.


 Its really ironic that it wouldn't be allowed in the US as so much is illegal here in Canada concerning firearms!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassel, just goes to show how poiliticians, think

they made suppressors illegal back in the great depression because they felt people would use them for crime without any reliable info, probably same reason they set the 18-1/2" limit on shortness of shotguns and ownership of automatic weapons. Just stupid cause criminals dont have laws !! and then whats even more stupid, a law abiding citizen can get a license or stamp for any of these, this still doesnt stop a criminal from getting them.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if the policriminals ever get their heads out of their back sides we will hear a pop compared to a bunker buster going off!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It always seems to be one extreme or the other.


----------

